# The Ballad of Bilbo Baggins



## Wolfshead (Sep 21, 2002)

Today I was going through my mp3 collection and I came across The Ballad Of Bilbo Baggins which I downloaded sometime ago from Kazaa. This track being by Leonard Nimoy, yes that is Leonard Nimoy as in Spock. It is really rather funny and I wondered if anyone else had happened upon it? If you haven't, it's well worth downloading for a laugh!


----------



## falcolite (Sep 21, 2002)

yeah, that a gooder, i had found the music video for it once upon a time.....crazy stuff!


----------



## Wolfshead (Sep 21, 2002)

One of my mates told me the video was strange, what exactly was in it?


----------



## falcolite (Sep 21, 2002)

hippies wearing elf ears basically


----------



## Wolfshead (Sep 22, 2002)

Yes, that is kinda strange. Which decade did it happen to be, do you know?


----------



## falcolite (Sep 22, 2002)

late 60's, early 70's......some time in there lol


----------



## LadyGaladriel (Sep 22, 2002)

Hey! I had a thread on this and about 3 people answered . I feel so unloved


----------



## Wolfshead (Sep 22, 2002)

I thought so, the good ol' days back before I was born, or something. A long time before I was born.

They just don't make songs like they used to, or again, something. It's an annoying song but once or twice it's damn funny.

No one else seems to have heard it though


----------



## Wolfshead (Sep 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LadyGaladriel _
> *Hey! I had a thread on this and about 3 people answered . I feel so unloved  *


Hmm, you posted that just I was typing my last reply so it seems rather out of place  

Technically, only 2 people have answered on this thread  I think some people just don't appreciate the true value of Leonard Nimoy to society today. Live long and prosper, or something similar.


----------



## LadyGaladriel (Sep 22, 2002)

Heheheheee i agree. I listen to that song loads its lyrics are great 


p.s I know all the words *cringes in shame*


----------



## Wolfshead (Sep 22, 2002)

Yes, indeed.

*Begins corus of "He's Bilbo, Bilbo Baggins, he's only 3 feet tall. He's Bilbo, Bilbo Baggins, the greatest little Hobbit of them all"*


----------



## LadyGaladriel (Sep 22, 2002)

In the middle of the earth,
In the land of the Shire,
Lives a brave little Hobbit whom we all admire,
With his long wooden pipe,
And his fuzzy little toes,
He lives in a hobbit hole and everybody knows him,

Bilbo, (Bilbo),
Bilbo Baggins,
He's only 3 feet tall,
Bilbo, (Bilbo),
Bilbo Baggins,
He's the bravest little hobbit of them all,

Now hobbits are peace loving folks ya know,
They're never in a hurry and they take things slow,
They don't like to travel away from home,
They just like to eat and be left alone,
But one day Bilbo was asked to go,
On a big adventure to the caves below,
To some help some dwarves get back their gold,
That was stolen by a dragon in the days of old,

Bilbo, (Bilbo),
Bilbo Baggins,
He's only 3 feet tall,
Bilbo, (Bilbo),
Bilbo Baggins,
He's the bravest little hobbit of them all,

Well he fought with the goblins,
He battled a troll,
He riddled with Golum,
A magic ring he stole,
He was chased by wolves,
Lost in the forest,
Escaped in a barrel from the Elf King's halls,

Bilbo, (Bilbo),
Bilbo Baggins,
He's the bravest little hobbit of them all,

Now he's back in his home in the land of the Shire,
That brave little hobbit whom we all admire,
Just a sitting on a treasure of silver and gold,
Huffing on his pipe in his hobbit hole,

Bilbo, (Bilbo),
Bilbo Baggins,
He's only 3 feet tall,
Bilbo, (Bilbo),
Bilbo Baggins,
He's the bravest little hobbit of them all.


----------



## LúthienTinúviel (Sep 22, 2002)

HAHAHA - I've seen this. Utterly hilarious. Please tell me those people weren't taking themselves seriously....


----------



## Wolfshead (Sep 23, 2002)

I assume they ain't taking themselves seriously, I hope so, for their sake!


----------



## Naurwen (Oct 4, 2002)

Yes, I have come across this seeing as it was you, Craig that let me hear it. I think it is an incredibly silly song it just gets on my nerves (at least i'm sure it would if I bothered listening to it more than once.


----------



## Wolfshead (Oct 4, 2002)

Well, thankyou Eilidh for that remarkable insight. I think I am going to have to force you to listen to that song as well as songs from the Muppets Christmas Carol. Mwahaha!


----------



## menchu (Nov 30, 2002)

Heh-heh-heh! I saw the clip this week. You outta go here if you haven't!

P.S. Ain't the laundry thing so original....? OOOooooOoooOoooooo!!


----------



## Wolfshead (Dec 1, 2002)

What a video! It was so bind-bogglingly awful it stopped being funny after the first time I saw those dancers. How could they have possibly got away with it? And what was Leonard Nimoy doing singing anyway?


----------



## Wolfshead (Dec 1, 2002)

Oh yes, and I forgot to mention earlier, the other stupid stuff in it.

Following the line "A magic ring, he stole", Nimoy holds up what appears to be a giant Polo. What's the deal with that?

And why's laundry flying about the place? Maybe orginal, but, why?

Anyway, I've grown to find that song plain irritating. I think that when I get a new computer, I won't bother transferring it.


----------



## menchu (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CraigSmith _
> *And why's laundry flying about the place? Maybe orginal, but, why?
> *


He must be one of those people who treats clothes like that after wearing them for the first time... They call it wash'-mash'-phobia


----------



## Melko Belcha (Nov 4, 2003)

A guy posted this on another site and I thought people would find it entertaining.

http://homepage.mac.com/evanbaumgardner/iMovieTheater6.html


----------



## Celebthôl (Nov 4, 2003)

No no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no no!!!!!!!!!

We had it on here before, it made us cry!


----------



## Gandalf White (Nov 4, 2003)

*refuses to click the link after seeing the title of this thread*

Cry? Only after we watched, groaned, grimaced, covered our ears, howled, listened to every other song we owned, and still couldn't get it out of our heads. Then we cried.


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Jan 6, 2006)

*The Ballad of Bilbo?*

Last night on Jeopardy they played the beginning of a song called The Ballad of Bilbo Baggins, and it was performed by Leonard Nimoy. Has any one ever heard this song in full? The little part they played was pretty entertaining, especially if you imagine Spock singing it.


----------



## baragund (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: The Ballad of Bilbo?*

Good Lord! What next??

I googled "The Ballad of Bilbo Baggins" and found this:

http://homepage.mac.com/evanbaumgardner/iMovieTheater6.html

You know, Leonard Nimoy as Spock would make a pretty good Noldo.


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: The Ballad of Bilbo?*

I can't download Quicktunes on this computer! And I was so happy when I thought I could hear the whole thing! So is it a groovy song or what?


----------



## Celebthôl (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: The Ballad of Bilbo?*

NO! NOT THIS AGAIN!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saucy (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: The Ballad of Bilbo?*

why does this alaways come back ahaunting


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: The Ballad of Bilbo?*

I'm sorry! I didn't mean to bring up anything horribly haunting! I've been without the internet for a few years now and I've missed out on a lot. So I guess it's a bad song, huh?


----------



## Saucy (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: The Ballad of Bilbo?*

oh the song is tolerable, but you see there used to be a god awful video of it with dancing hippy chicks that would show up every now and then and annoy the hell out of everyone. its just plain frightening, to frightening in fact for me to bother to find the video to show u, but its out there. thats a fact.


----------



## baragund (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: The Ballad of Bilbo?*

Yeah, groovy in a Jim Neigbors sort of way...


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: The Ballad of Bilbo?*

I'm beginning to think I'll rue the day that I watched Jeopardy, especially since there is a video involving dancing hippie chicks that goes along with the song. You see my husband has made it his quest to find a copy of that song...If he finds a video I'll surely be doomed to repeated watchings.


----------



## Saucy (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: The Ballad of Bilbo?*

i kno where to find a copy, but iam refraining.,


----------



## Aglarband (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: The Ballad of Bilbo?*

It is in my signature, i love how a pointy eared man sang about another one.


----------



## Wolfshead (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: The Ballad of Bilbo?*

Ah yes, the classic Ballad of Bilbo Baggins. I have the video on my other computer somewhere


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: The Ballad of Bilbo?*

Okay, my curiousity has gotten the better of me so I have to see it at least once. My biggest fear is that my husband will find a copy and the children will love it. Oh well, it can't be any worse than watching the same episode of Spongebob Squarepants or Blue's Clues over and over, can it?


----------



## baragund (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: The Ballad of Bilbo?*

Oh yes it cannnnnnn.............


----------



## Wolfshead (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: The Ballad of Bilbo?*

I've just looked up a thread I started on the topic of this song _way_ back in September 2002 (  ) which includes a link to the video 

http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=13764


----------



## Eledhwen (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: The Ballad of Bilbo?*

Aglarband's link shows the video removed for copyright reasons.

Maybe it's just as well that all those links are now dead. I quote the last entry to the thread Wolfshead linked to:


Gandalf White said:


> "*refuses to click the link after seeing the title of this thread*
> 
> Cry? Only after we watched, groaned, grimaced, covered our ears, howled, listened to every other song we owned, and still couldn't get it out of our heads. Then we cried."


----------



## Ar-Feiniel (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: The Ballad of Bilbo?*

Thank you for posting your old thread, Wolfshead. I read it and am now satisfied now that I read the words. But the madness just keeps growing. My husband didn't just want that song- he wants the whole Leonard Nimoy album! I pray that he never finds it.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: The Ballad of Bilbo?*

A Uni friend had an album of Leonard Nimoy's greatest hits or something and on it was the Ballad of Bilbo Baggins and Nimoy reciting/singing "The Desiderata"...

Oh man.

Shoot me.


----------



## Eledhwen (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: The Ballad of Bilbo?*

Leonard Nimmoy had a 'Greatest Hits'?


----------



## Wolfshead (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: The Ballad of Bilbo?*

Ahahaha, I've found it!  

Spaced Out - The Very Best of William Shatner & Leonard Nimoy 

And here's a new link to the video - http://www.alteringtime.com/features/misc/?p=baggins

You all love me really


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 9, 2006)

Oh, why did I have to watch that video!  
I should have listened to you guys. I'm afraid I'm going to have very, very strange dreams tonight.


----------



## Saucy (Mar 10, 2006)

ah, when people see it for the first time. its usually a priceless reaction


----------

